

The three laws of future employment - rahulrg
http://www.newgeography.com/content/002656-the-three-laws-future-employment

======
kayman
I think it's about building relationships with the customer. With more choices
comes fragmentation. The good ones will create a herd, small following of fans
that feel such an affinity with the producer that they'd feel bad to go
anywhere else.

~~~
mohene1
Isn't the destroying factor automation (automated meter readers and the like).
I always wondered why the Institute of Electrical and Electronic Engineers has
not taken a stance on automation.

As the article says, Electrical Engineering is a dying field. It's funny how
many people employed in electrical engineering over the past couple of decades
were employed to get rid of other people's jobs.

Mail Sorting Job Outlook sites automation for decline in jobs:
<http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos346.htm>

The author did not mention anything about the medical profession. More people
are getting sick and hurt due to obesity and over exercise.

[http://www.forbes.com/2006/07/24/hip-replacements-landis-
cz_...](http://www.forbes.com/2006/07/24/hip-replacements-landis-
cz_sf_0724hip.html)

I wonder why there is not a clear statement what people want their countries
to become. In other words, do we want a country that is super fast and
efficient which includes eliminating "slow work", or a country where peoples
jobs are preserved despite the potential technological advances.

